# Nationals



## PropertyWerX LTD. (Apr 15, 2013)

Trying to get direct with a few of them but none are hiring in our service area as of yet. 

Any advice on speeding up the process?:sleep1:

MCS
Safeguard(my last choice)
ASONS
A2Z
White Van
M&M


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

Try Altisource as well.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

5 Bros and LPS


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

What is your area?


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

it's all about your area..


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Your standing in line right now behind the 1st and maybe 2nd tier subs. Once you start getting some QC orders/following behind another contractor to make something right, you'll know you are getting close.

Being positive, White Van is one we haven't had issue with. Just not a high volume national.


----------



## PropertyWerX LTD. (Apr 15, 2013)

*Coverage Area*

Columbus, OH 

We are cleaning house so to say.. 8 different clients, 6 got the boot this week due to slow pay or price/bid adjustments.


All I want is a few good clients to provide decent amount of work to build our business. I guess that's impossible these days.... :icon_wink:


----------



## PropertyWerX LTD. (Apr 15, 2013)

*Area*



Craigslist Hack said:


> What is your area?


Columbus, OH 

Currently servicing 7 counties total. 

ON A SIDE NOTE... why do you have my car/debris vehicle as your thumbnail picture? JK:thumbup:

That holds 20 CYD easily!!!


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

PropertyWerX said:


> Columbus, OH
> 
> We are cleaning house so to say.. 8 different clients, 6 got the boot this week due to slow pay or price/bid adjustments.
> 
> ...



Don't depend on those crooks to build your business. Depend on yourself. Good luck amigo.


----------



## PropertyWerX LTD. (Apr 15, 2013)

thanohano44 said:


> Don't depend on those crooks to build your business. Depend on yourself. Good luck amigo.


I am not. I am using this to go to bigger and better things. I am saving and saving every cent I can.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

PropertyWerX said:


> Columbus, OH
> 
> Currently servicing 7 counties total.
> 
> ...


There are no good nationals. Some just don't suck as bad as others but they all suck. Building your business seems to be what most want to do on here. 

My experience has been the opposite we built our business and it was no longer OUR business. It became an extension of the nationals. We were doing their bidding and the guys working for me were not always doing good work so I was paying them then the national would take it back. It was a nightmare. We felt like we owed money to everybody that worked for us and felt like the nationals never paid or always found a reason to pay less. 

We downsized BIG TIME! I only share this with you because you are asking about the nationals. NFR, IMS, Altisource, and I KNOW Corelogic needs help in your area but I'm not sure they are still a company?

The answer to your question is local work forget the nationals. It's honestly much easier to find local work than it is to sign up with the nationals anyway. 

Sorry about stealing your pic for my avatar. At least you have a car I just ride my mower from house to house.


----------



## PropertyWerX LTD. (Apr 15, 2013)

Craigslist Hack said:


> There are no good nationals. Some just don't suck as bad as others but they all suck. Building your business seems to be what most want to do on here.
> 
> My experience has been the opposite we built our business and it was no longer OUR business. It became an extension of the nationals. We were doing their bidding and the guys working for me were not always doing good work so I was paying them then the national would take it back. It was a nightmare. We felt like we owed money to everybody that worked for us and felt like the nationals never paid or always found a reason to pay less.
> 
> ...


Question.. IMS?

We are currently doing MSI, MCS, and Altisource work through a regional.  Not bad pay, just not where I want to be... 

I will look into Corelogic,THANKS for the advice.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Property Werx......... if you or any other contractor do not diversify you may not make it long in the P&P world. 

The P&P contracts the nationals hold seem to shift every year or so and as such you can be rocking along good volume and 
wake up one day to no volume. No volume = no income. 

Spend your energy finding local customers as well. They are there in almost every market. 
You just have to figure out what market you are going to serve. 

I used P&P as a stepping stone to full service lawn care. Others have moved into remodeling or mold remediation. 
In my opinion solely a P&P model in today's P&P environment thats been created by the banks, nationals and regionals is an unsustainable business model.


----------



## PropertyWerX LTD. (Apr 15, 2013)

BPWY said:


> Property Werx......... if you or any other contractor do not diversify you may not make it long in the P&P world.
> 
> The P&P contracts the nationals hold seem to shift every year or so and as such you can be rocking along good volume and
> wake up one day to no volume. No volume = no income.
> ...


This is exactly my future business plan... Full service Commercial Lawn Care among other things.

Quit reading my personal journal!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

PropertyWerX said:


> Question.. IMS?
> 
> We are currently doing MSI, MCS, and Altisource work through a regional.  Not bad pay, just not where I want to be...
> 
> I will look into Corelogic,THANKS for the advice.


IMS is a national out of the Houston area. They do not pay as good as some of the big boys but probably more than you make through a regional. The thing about them is their QC is almost non existent. The girls there are super nice and they pay like clockwork. You won't make them your main client but they might help you ween yourself off of a regional.


----------



## PropertyWerX LTD. (Apr 15, 2013)

This is Directed more towards Craigslist hack but any one feel free to let me know your experiences with Corelogic.

Good? Bad? and what not....


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

PropertyWerX said:


> This is Directed more towards Craigslist hack but any one feel free to let me know your experiences with Corelogic.
> 
> Good? Bad? and what not....


Our experience has been both. I know that isn't really helpful but they pay decent and their QC is not awful.


----------

